# unetbootin freebsd no image error



## blubaustin (May 3, 2009)

I am trying to install FreeBSD using unetbootin and I select FTP, and I have tried different mirrors. They all say that there is no FreeBSD install image. What's the problem?


----------



## tangram (May 4, 2009)

The problem is probably with unetbootin.

To get FreeBSD have a look at http://www.freebsd.org/where.html and choose according to your needs.


----------

